# ISO:  Which herb goes well with



## jessicacarr (Jul 9, 2009)

cayenne in yellow corn?


----------



## Liz Brooks (Jul 9, 2009)

I would try basil!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 9, 2009)

Along with basil, you might like the flavor of fresh thyme.
kadesma


----------



## Wyogal (Jul 9, 2009)

Unless you want a Tex-Mex flavor, then go with cayenne, chili powder, and cumin.


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 9, 2009)

I like a blend of thyme and marjoram. No basil.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 9, 2009)

jessicacarr said:


> cayenne in yellow corn?


 
I made a mixture for corn just the other day that included your cayenne along with:

butter
cumin seeds
fresh chopped cilantro
lime juice

I "over season" the butter so the flavor is more pronounced on the corn.


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm with kitchenelf - I would use cilantro, lime and cumin. I make a side dish that includes corn, zucchini, poblano chiles, nopal and chayote that includes all of the above, plus a little cream just before serving. Yum.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 9, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> I like a blend of thyme and marjoram. No basil.


I do to..I love to make an envelope of heavy foil, add my corn on the cob then add butter and the herbs..The grilled corn is delicious.
kades


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 9, 2009)

What is "cayenne in yellow corn"? Is it a dish?


----------



## kadesma (Jul 9, 2009)

CharlieD said:


> What is "cayenne in yellow corn"? Is it a dish?


Charlie,cayenne is a pepper, it has plenty of heat to it...
kadesma


----------



## Constance (Jul 9, 2009)

Just give me a salt shaker and a stick of butter to roll my cob in, and I'm happy. There are a few things given to us that need no improvement, and IMHO, fresh sweet corn is one of them.


----------



## CasperImproved (Jul 10, 2009)

Hopefully these herb charts will help a few DC members..

Enjoy,

Bob

Herb & Spice Chart - Home Cooking

The Tasteful Garden - Herb Usage Chart

Herb Directory, Herb Chart, Herb Information, Spice Directory, Spice Chart, Spice Information

Earthbound Farm Organic Salads, Fruits and Vegetables | Herb ID Chart


----------



## Marko (Jul 10, 2009)

Think of it this way...what are you trying to do?  Corn can go many ways.  Cayenne is a pepper and can stand to the side of whatever herb you introduce.

Corn.  Mexican?  Add fresh cilantro and lime.  French?  Add thyme/rosemary and a twist of lemon.  Indian? Add some curry powder and corriander.  German?  Add dill weed and ditch the cayenne.  Cajun?  Add just about every herb you can find and some extra cayenne.

Think about flavor combinations by ethnicity and you will be fine.


----------



## jessicacarr (Jul 26, 2009)

Marko said:


> Think of it this way...what are you trying to do? Corn can go many ways. Cayenne is a pepper and can stand to the side of whatever herb you introduce.
> 
> Corn. Mexican? Add fresh cilantro and lime. French? Add thyme/rosemary and a twist of lemon. Indian? Add some curry powder and corriander. German? Add dill weed and ditch the cayenne. Cajun? Add just about every herb you can find and some extra cayenne.
> 
> Think about flavor combinations by ethnicity and you will be fine.


 
*When you put it that way...thanks! *


----------



## jessicacarr (Jul 26, 2009)

Y'all have been so responsive; thank you!


----------



## Claire (Jul 27, 2009)

I like cumin with cayenne.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jul 27, 2009)

Parsley. I also like to chop the leaves of celery to add to corn. Lots of flavor there.


----------



## ErikC (Jul 27, 2009)

And if I could just pile on a little more: I like coriander on my corn, along with salt and pepper. But I like all the other suggestions that have been made already as well...including the one that said corn needs nothing else! Corn is very versatile, and yummy!


----------

